# Rules on renting out HGVC week



## reeves (Jul 2, 2013)

I would like to rent at a HGVC property in [a certain location] and haven't figured out a clear answer to the following:

Could any HGVC owner with enough points that I need reserve the place for me, or does the property have to be their "home" resort?

Also, what is the going rate for points?  We're thinking of heading down either Christmas week or end of January, and the points required are more for Christmas week.  Does tyring to buy more points end up being more expensive per point since it's harder to find people with higher point levels?  Seems like 5000 is the most common which is the lowest level we need, but it's harder to find people with 8400 points which is the high end of what we may need.


[Location details removed to prevent this from becoming a de facto want to buy/rent ad]]


----------



## presley (Jul 2, 2013)

The rules for renting is that the owner can only rent the week that they own in the location where they own.

Many people disregard rules.  I don't know what the going rate is for a rental reservation, but proceed carefully.  If someone is renting you something they don't own, you risk not being able to check in.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 3, 2013)

I was told you could reserve for another (whether it be family, friends, etc.) and you would pay a guest reservation fee or something like that....is that incorrect?

thanks!


----------



## presley (Jul 3, 2013)

letsgosteelers said:


> I was told you could reserve for another (whether it be family, friends, etc.) and you would pay a guest reservation fee or something like that....is that incorrect?
> 
> thanks!



You can book a reservation fee for a guest.  You just cannot rent out the reservation.


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 3, 2013)

So technically the ebay listings I've seen for HGVC Week rentals are a no! no! 

The rep we spoke to said you could rent them, they just don't want you making a regular business out of it.  

Is there something in the purchase / re-sale contract or club rules that specifically state you cannot rent?


----------



## presley (Jul 3, 2013)

letsgosteelers said:


> So technically the ebay listings I've seen for HGVC Week rentals are a no! no!
> 
> The rep we spoke to said you could rent them, they just don't want you making a regular business out of it.
> 
> Is there something in the purchase / re-sale contract or club rules that specifically state you cannot rent?



Page 162 of the Club member guide.

http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/images/member_guide_2012/eng/pdf/ios.pdf

Commercial Use. Accommodations available 
through the Club are for the personal use 
and enjoyment of Members, the Members’ 
immediate family, and guests personally known 
and acquainted with Members . The Club strictly 
forbids the use of the Club for commercial 
purposes of Members or their guests including 
the use of a confirmed reservation in an Affiliated 
Resort for any rental, resale or other commercial 
use (other than an owner’s Home Week) . Any 
lease or rental agreement for a Home Week shall 
be deemed to contain a provision requiring that 
any sums due to the Club as annual Club Dues or 
due to the Association as assessments must be 
deducted from the gross rentals and paid directly 
to the party for which such sums are owed


----------



## PigsDad (Jul 3, 2013)

letsgosteelers said:


> The rep we spoke to said you could rent them, they just don't want you making a regular business out of it.


The "rep" you spoke to wouldn't be a _sales_ rep, would it?  Sales people are motivated to make the sale, so of course they will tell you whatever they think will make you buy.

Renting what you don't own is against the rules.  There is no arguing that point.

Kurt


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 3, 2013)

presley said:


> Page 162 of the Club member guide.
> 
> http://multimedia.hiltongrandvacations.com/mg/images/member_guide_2012/eng/pdf/ios.pdf
> 
> ...



ok so forbidden but it looks like its allowed provided you are only renting the "home week" assuming assessments are paid to club which one would assume the owner would already have done.

am i reading that right?

what if you have a floating week?  ...then any week within the home window period?


----------



## letsgosteelers (Jul 3, 2013)

PigsDad said:


> The "rep" you spoke to wouldn't be a _sales_ rep, would it?  Sales people are motivated to make the sale, so of course they will tell you whatever they think will make you buy.
> 
> Renting what you don't own is against the rules.  There is no arguing that point.
> 
> Kurt



ding ding ding, yep retail sales rep.

btw not arguing, just trying to understand what is actually allowed.

thanks for the help guys!!


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 3, 2013)

One clarification:
A "home reservation" is not limited to the week you own, rather the season of your week.
Thus, it's any week in your season, in the same size unit, using your resort's check-in days.

Do owners rent out "club" reservations made at other resorts, in other seasons? Uh huh.
But if it's discovered the booking could be cancelled and the owner in hot-water, so to speak.

.


----------



## youngTSnoob (Jul 3, 2013)

presley said:


> Commercial Use. Accommodations available
> through the Club are for the personal use
> and enjoyment of Members, the Members’
> immediate family, and guests personally known
> and acquainted with Members .



What is the difference between renting it out and reserving it for a friend. If the rule books says "guests personally known and acquainted with members" does that mean my friends can stay under my reservation at any resort? Or is this still only for the home resort even for a guest personally known by me (when I am not making a profit off of it). 

More succinctly, if I make a reservation using my points for a friend at a resort that is not my home resort, will they be refused to say?


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 4, 2013)

Persons with whom you are personally acquainted are not limited to your home resort.
You may book any resort for any season, for any period, and buy a Guest Certificate.

_Funny how a renter can become your best buddy, huh._ But loose lips sinks ships.
.


----------



## reeves (Jul 7, 2013)

Thanks for clearing this up.  I get the feeling this policy is not likely to be enforced unless it became a big problem.

Is anyone aware of anyone not being able to check in because HGVC decided to enforce this rule?  Or any other penalty enforced to the owner?


----------



## Talent312 (Jul 7, 2013)

No one has ever reported that a "guest" was denied entry due to a violation of the "home week" only rule.  However, that's not to say that it hasn't happened or would not happen. More likely, a first offender-member gets a nice letter and put on a watch-list by HGVC.
.
.


----------

